# Topsy Turvy Hanging Tomato plants



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone use these?
Did you have any luck?
How were the tomatoes?
https://www.topsyturvy.com/?cid=486591

I used the self contained gardening system last year with good results but I saw an ad for this on TV this morning and wanted to see if anyone's had any luck with them.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I just found this website that shows how to make the same thing with 5 gallon pails. ( I love the internet)
http://www.upsidedowntomatoplant.com/


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

If you haven't used a topsy turvey tomato plant do yourself a favor and pick one up you won't be disappointed.

Ganzer


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i was thinking about making a few this year to try out... can hang them behind the garage. i hate losing a good tomato because it rested on the ground (dang slugs or just rot because of the dampness).


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Looks like google ads is working, just had this on the top of the screen...


----------



## doublell (Feb 8, 2007)

Due51 said:


> I just found this website that shows how to make the same thing with 5 gallon pails. ( I love the internet)
> http://www.upsidedowntomatoplant.com/


when I lived up north I had a neighboor who must of had 2 dozen white pails with tomatos growing upside down out of them. he had so many he couldn't give them all away.


----------



## ChapstickCharlie (Jan 15, 2003)

Did these several years ago, lots of fun. Downside is you have to water the buckets often. 7 gallon pails work better. I also grew radishes on top!


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

We're going to give it a shot this year. We have a pretty small garden, so the additional room will be apreciated.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Do it with pvc tubes as well,more plants more production!! easier watering


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Folks did em last year and they called it vertical gardening, flowers under in the ground.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

mwp said:


> Do it with pvc tubes as well,more plants more production!! easier watering


Any suggestions on diameter and length of the PVC?


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Neal said:


> Any suggestions on diameter and length of the PVC?


Five gallon pails seem like overkill, can't something smaller be used?


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

UNCLE AL said:


> Five gallon pails seem like overkill, can't something smaller be used?


The fear I'd have with something too small would be the soil drying out quickly. With the 5 gallon bucket you could grow something on top too.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiGMbrkSGkg&feature=related

Here's a youtube vid of a garden with upsidedown tomatoes grown in different sized containers other than 5 gal pails.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I make my own out of 5 gallon pails, and I put a few carrots, radishes or some herbs on top to help retain water, plus it puts them on top where they can be reached when hanging off the deck.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone ever grow Garlic here in Michigan?
I think garlic on the top of the bucket and tomatoes on the bottom would be great.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

interested on the PVC option....I have too many critters to grow them on the ground (no fencing). If anyone has some tips I'd love to see them


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

A 5 gallon pail full of soil seems like it would get kinda heavy. What are you hanging them from?


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Take a look at the "earthtainer". Its a pretty good way to container garden.
This is something you make at home with common parts and pieces available at
most hardware & "dollar"-type stores.


Big thread, LOTS of pics.
http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/tomato/msg0321401028869.html.

If you search "Raybo's earthtainer" on gardenweb.com, you can see what lots of people have done to improve this method.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I made the self contained gardening system with storage totes last year.
http://www.josho.com/gardening.htm
They work great. I made 4 of them.
I caution everyone who does this to limit the number of plants you put in each container and make sure you stabilize them so they don't topple over when they get lots of fruit on them late in the season.


----------

